# Rugby 6 Nations



## Suuntobob (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi , I am a new member, first post,
I have just took ownership of 2 apartments in Hurghada and will be spending quite alot of time here, My first problem is, where can I catch the Wales v England rugby match this sat, 
Does anyone know of a bar where I could watch, it needs to be able to receive BBC 1
regards Ian


----------



## Suuntobob (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Viewers,
I have since found if anyone is interested, that the game will be shown live at the Pappas Bar on the new Marina, Hurghada
Ian


----------

